# Gantt Lake guide



## playmore (Dec 14, 2009)

can someone info me with a guide on Lake Gantt ?
I fish with Fish Walton a lot and we would be interested on fishing above lake for 
Crappie and Pan fish. Thanks.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Never heard of a Gannt guide. Ive got some relatives with a house there and they dont fish much in the summer because of the boat/jetski traffic


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, alot of boat traffic on weekends... Try weekdays, fishing docks and find the old channel and watch your FF for schools. The bridges produce fish too. You can also fish dock lights after dark. We have done equally well with minnows and jigs. Don't need a guide, just hit the water.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Jason said:


> Yeah, alot of boat traffic on weekends... Try weekdays, fishing docks and find the old channel and watch your FF for schools. The bridges produce fish too. You can also fish dock lights after dark. We have done equally well with minnows and jigs. Don't need a guide, just hit the water.


I wouldn't waste my time. I live within 20 minutes and don't fish it. Like Jason said you can fish the bridge and do okay at times. Needs to cool off for that rhough.


----------



## playmore (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks for reply. will fish and try.


----------

